# What kind of cellphone do you have?



## dreamingoflife (Oct 22, 2006)

I'm bored and always interested in what kind of phones everyone has  anyway I have a silver LG Shine. I want another phone (preferably a blackberry) because the sound on this thing is total sh*t. Some ringtones I can barely hear even turned up on 7 which is the highest mine can go. Oh and I can't put music as my text alerts I am stuck with the phone setting tones which suck! The joystick in the middle can be a real pain when I am texting or in a big hurry.Anyway enough about my sh*t phone lol so what type do you guys have?


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

I have a Sony Ericsson w902 with 8gb memory.


----------



## dreamingoflife (Oct 22, 2006)

Is it touch screen? Nice


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Nope not touchscreen. I dont want touchscreen. Fingerprints and smudge is fail.


----------



## dreamingoflife (Oct 22, 2006)

yea I hear ya. Mine gets smudgy all the time because of the mirror


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

lol random thread. i have an old old razor that i get the feeling is going to hit the grave soon.


----------



## simplynothing (Aug 23, 2009)

.


----------



## simplynothing (Aug 23, 2009)

i have a blackberry storm, its an amazing piece of technology. i didnt use my computer for like the first couple of moths of my getting it. that thing does everything except cure dp. lol


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

blackberry storm... sounds like a strain of weed.


----------



## simplynothing (Aug 23, 2009)

yea tell me about it. i tried to smoke it the other day. long story short..i have to get a new phone!


----------



## DownTheRabbitHole (May 30, 2009)

just got this the other day, and im liking it soo far, pretty cool with the qwerty keyboard, and touchscreen.
only exclusive to vodafone(although i have my 02 simcar in mines) and i got the fone for free .
but id recomend.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

I think I just came.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

minne


----------



## dreamingoflife (Oct 22, 2006)

bahaha totally random kenny but thats me. I want a celly with the keyboard thingys.I hate waiting for the letters or having to press space bar when texting.


----------



## Absentis (Jul 10, 2007)

LG Rumour REPRESENT!










Now that I exclusively use a cell phone (no landline) and text a lot because I have a phone with a qwerty keypad, all I need to do to be like the youngins is to start sexting. I hear all the cool kids are doing it.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Absentis, you mean to tell me you've never sext?


----------



## dreamingoflife (Oct 22, 2006)

sexting isn't as fun as it used to be.....ah the days

oh and my next phone WILL HAVE a keypad. I am so jealous now..


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

My next phone will be so microscopic you won't even be able to see it. I hate phones, every time mine rings I want to throw it at the wall. I even have a few times yet it has survived. One time I almost threw it in the ocean but figured there were contacts in there that if I lost I'd never get again. It's still tempting though. Is it just me or when your phone rings do you want to just sscream at the person calling and tell them to stfu? :idea: Then sense resonates and you realize that if you were to do that you'd be without any friends.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

dude im gonna call you right now.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

ya you just scared the shit outa me, my ring is stuck on permanently high when it's plugged in to charge. my face was similar to this :arrow: :shock:


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

hahahahahaha


----------



## Absentis (Jul 10, 2007)

surfingisfun001 said:


> Absentis, you mean to tell me you've never sext?


Sadly no. Back in my day we'd have to take pics with a _digital camera_, then send it _by e-mail_. What a long and arduous process. Oh, and we'd have to walk up-hill the whole time!


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

surfingisfun001 said:


> Is it just me or when your phone rings do you want to just sscream at the person calling and tell them to stfu? .


My ringtone is "Psykets Heroin" by the band "Totalt J?vla M?rker" which translates into "Heroin of the mental ward" by "Total F ucking Darkness", needless to say its a pretty loud track so It?s not fun being woken up by. I?ve never thrown my cell intentionally, I did drop my old cellphone in a pile of snow tho, also not intentionally, it survived. I?ve never encountered such resilient technology as cellphones.


----------



## dreamingoflife (Oct 22, 2006)

I once bought a cell and had it like 2 weeks and it fell out of my car and I didn't realize it until I had left the gas station it fell at and when I finally realized what had happened to it and went back to get it someone had ran over it with their car and that thing still worked! It broke the antenna out of it but didn't hurt it. I was floored at that and well also pissed because that phone costed like $150 WITH a 2 year contract and didn't have it but 2 weeks.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2009)

Personally, I can't seem to let go of things if they still work......I've had this for a few years now, it's a little bulky but it works fine.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

bahahaha @ above!!

So old school man. LOLOL

Here is mine: I got 2 actually.

SONY ERICSSON K800i









LG VIEWTY


----------



## ingridseynhaeve (Sep 5, 2009)

I have a Nokia n97 since 2 month. It has Features like TFT resistive touchscreen, 5 MP camera, Wi-Fi, GPS, Bluetooth. Nokia n97 provides Home screen functionality and excellent user experience for entertainment and internet. I love my phone very much and cant think to shift on another.


----------

